# Bettas or Guppies?



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, my mother some how got our ten gallon tank empty [ she put the fish in the fifteen gallon we had. ] and she says she might give it to me [ might means yes :3 ] and I'm having a hard time deciding between which fish I should start keeping in the ten gallon, and the other spare tanks I have.

I'm interested in keeping Betta fish but I'm also interested in keeping Guppies, betta fish are so cute and interesting, but guppies are prettier [ no offense to betta lovers. ] easier to breed, and sell, depending on where you live, since you can keep them together, and that attracts buyers.

Which do you guys like better?​


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you have a sure place to sell guppy fry, go for the guppies. Most pet stores will not accept you walking in with 50 fry right away. A lot of pet stores don't want them at all, only a local pet shop MIGHT buy them from you if you set something up. I've also seen people selling them online... for anywhere between 50 cents and free. They overpopulate pretty fast. If you can handle that then go for it.
A male betta and some cory cats or kuhli loaches, depending on what suits you, would work well, and you don't have overpopulation issues.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Olympia said:


> If you have a sure place to sell guppy fry, go for the guppies. Most pet stores will not accept you walking in with 50 fry right away. A lot of pet stores don't want them at all, only a local pet shop MIGHT buy them from you if you set something up. I've also seen people selling them online... for anywhere between 50 cents and free. They overpopulate pretty fast. If you can handle that then go for it.
> A male betta and some cory cats or kuhli loaches, depending on what suits you, would work well, and you don't have overpopulation issues.


 
Agreed! The only way I would consider keeping any Guppies would be all males. They will nip each others fins but rarely do any actual damage. Keeping Girls and boys together while seemingly fun, ends up being a bit of a headache in most cases. I would vote for the Betta with a handful of Corie's on the bottom and maybe a mystery snail?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would go for guppies if you have hard water or betta if you have soft water. In a 10 gal you could actually keep 2 male betta together if you divide the tank. I have two divided tanks like this, and I love it. If you do go the guppy route, I would also go all male because you have to keep 2:1 females to male and the females aren't as pretty (sorry girls! ;p )


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i say get a larger tank and do both hehehehe. if you want to breed don't get the already pregnant ones as you don't know who the father is.when they are born you get all sorts of mixed colors and most people wont want those.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies ^^

Also just wanted to say I've kept both, and have guppies in other tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

hahaha.... nice going


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you already have guppies I would go with bettas, but I'm biased. ;-) Have you thought about endler's? You could get some close to pure ones from Aquabid. If I were to keep livebearers I would go with either endler's or tequila splitfins (_Zoogoneticus tequila_), a really neat little Goodeid that is possibly extinct in the wild.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

On aquabid for endlers, N class is considered purebred endlers, A grade is the best quality. They're the ones you want.. of course it can't be 100% guaranteed since these species are found in the same range in the wild, and I think mixes have been found, but it's as close as you can get.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Eh, not really interested in endlers, too small for my liking xD

The only reason I'm leaning towards guppies right now is because I know they can be breed in jars [ I have proof. ] and if I could breed guppies for money, wonderful.

But if I were to keep Betta fish and wanted to breed them I'd need many supplies and it could cost up to $500 [ according to this site. ] to get all the supplies.


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

i would say throw out both ideas and buy some endlers .they are some of the most beautiful fish i have ever seen, but they do not fight like bettas, and do not even need females in the tank like guppies!








it is healthy to have 6-8 endlers in a 10 gallon, but get 3-5 if you would want other fish in the tank with them.
EDIT: oops, didnt see the post above me!


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

MarinePsycho said:


> Eh, not really interested in endlers, too small for my liking xD
> 
> The only reason I'm leaning towards guppies right now is because I know they can be breed in jars [ I have proof. ] and if I could breed guppies for money, wonderful.
> 
> But if I were to keep Betta fish and wanted to breed them I'd need many supplies and it could cost up to $500 [ according to this site. ] to get all the supplies.


dude, you are wrong about breeding guppies in jars. that would most likely kill them if you didnt do a 99% water change every hour. if you breed guppies in jars, i will personally come to your house and buy you a new tank to put them in.(or steal every guppy and pee in your fireplace);-)


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Assault0137 said:


> dude, you are wrong about breeding guppies in jars. that would most likely kill them if you didnt do a 99% water change every hour. if you breed guppies in jars, i will personally come to your house and buy you a new tank to put them in.(or steal every guppy and pee in your fireplace);-)


Wrong ^^.

According to this one guppy forum, they can be bred in jars with a daily 20% water change every morning.

And the person who tried had their guppies live in the same jar for at least 5 months without a full 100% water change.


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

I think that is cruel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

me too.small jars are for peanut butter or jam lol


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually, it isn't. You do realize the jars are bigger than peanut butter jars right?

I can give you a link to forum if you'd like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

MarinePsycho said:


> Actually, it isn't. You do realize the jars are bigger than peanut butter jars right?
> 
> I can give you a link to forum if you'd like.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


okay.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

could you post the link here.i would like to have a look.i might learn something new


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Easy breeding tanks

Hope we're allowed to post links to other sites.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You should be fine to post links to specialist forums like that. I post links to the GAB (goldfish specific forum) all the time. 

That method of breeding sounds a lot like betta breeding (except spawn tanks aren't jars). Many breeders will keep their fish in gallon jars. The only modification I would make would be to paint the bottom one color as opposed to putting down gravel as the gravel could trap debris and cause the water to foul a little faster. And bare-bottomed tanks are easier to clean.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

That's an awesome idea ^^.

I have a question for you, if you don't mind me asking. Could platy's be bred in jars like that?


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

If a guppy can, a platy can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, just thought it would be different since Platys are bigger than most Guppys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

well, of course you would need big jars, and only 3-5 babies per jar


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

interesting read thank you for the link


----------

